# Need sleeve hitch for a Landlord



## dosbo6694 (May 13, 2011)

Hey Guys,
I just picked up a Craftsman 8hp sleeve hitch tiller and I only have one problem, I need a sleeve hitch........Been doing lots of research and found some creative homemade ones and some expensive store boughts. Is there anything out there that I can make or buy that runs off of my deck cylinder? If I need to fabricate one I'd like it to be electric. Can I convert a manual to electric?
Thanks,
Dave


----------

